# After my doodle dash.



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

This was Sid after his doodle dash, I asked him what was it all in aid of ? What do you think he's saying?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I think he's saying can I go live with Barney please mummy! Alternatively, maybe it's just "yea, it's a doodle dash, what you gonna do about it?" 

Here's Barney after his evenings dash...








Bless our pups 💙x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

"Try it - then you'll understand! It makes you feel soooooooo gooooood!'


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh he's a cutie! I don't think he understands that as a question, his stance is 'I doodle-dash therefore I am'  Questions involve food and tummy rubs generally


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think he's trying to assess if your failure to understand is genetic in nature or if you were poorly treated as a pup. Either way he's sympathetic not judgemental.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> "Try it - then you'll understand! It makes you feel soooooooo gooooood!'


I did trying to catch him,but I just got out of breath


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> I think he's saying can I go live with Barney please mummy! Alternatively, maybe it's just "yea, it's a doodle dash, what you gonna do about it?"
> 
> Here's Barney after his evenings dash...
> View attachment 99433
> ...


Ah what a sweetie, SIDS doodle dash was then followed by another around the park before he finally flaked out.

I won't tell the husband you said that or he will have him in the car before you know it


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha! Shall I tell him then? ☺ x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm sure after a few hours of two doing doodle dashes you'll soon bringing him back  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

With Barney too! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> With Barney too! X


Do you mean you'll be putting barney in the car and bring him arghhhhhhh! 
Yeah and all three of them bringing the garden in!  x


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Whatever he is saying he is looking VERY handsome!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Whatever he is saying he is looking VERY handsome!


This is why doodle dashes are forgiving how can you really get mad when they give you that look.
How's beemo, I bet she growing up fast. Hope that boo and her are getting on well


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Beemo is really good thanks Nicola, I swear she has doubled in size! Still doesn't like me leaving her, even if there is someone else in the house. The return to school is worrying me but I guess she'll just have to get used to it. It is lovely being able to get out with her and she is very friendly.
Boo is bossing her about but they play together out on the field which is good to see


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Boo Cable said:


> Beemo is really good thanks Nicola, I swear she has doubled in size! Still doesn't like me leaving her, even if there is someone else in the house. The return to school is worrying me but I guess she'll just have to get used to it. It is lovely being able to get out with her and she is very friendly.
> Boo is bossing her about but they play together out on the field which is good to see


I know what you mean they seem to grow so quickly. At least you'll know adventually that when you leave her she will always have boo for company. 

Mines the other way round Sid bosses poor Molly but she will and only rightly take so much before she puts him in his place


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Sid looks very cute and attentive,
I think he's saying
"You wouldn't understand.... It's a poo thing"


----------



## Barneyboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Did you see how fast I lapped the house that time mum?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

'Silly Mummy, why does it have to be in aid of anything?'


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

DB1 said:


> 'Silly Mummy, why does it have to be in aid of anything?'


This is true and he was probably saying how silly are you mummy trying to stop me, you know you'll never catch me !


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Barneyboy said:


> Did you see how fast I lapped the house that time mum?


Oh boy he couldn't get any faster if he tried. 
Molly's face was a picture, she was looking at him as if to say slow down save some energy to do it again later


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Hahaha! He looks so adorable! Dexter has that questioning look also, after his dash. It's like they think WE are the crazy ones!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Meili said:


> Hahaha! He looks so adorable! Dexter has that questioning look also, after his dash. It's like they think WE are the crazy ones!


Maybe they're right, maybe we are after all we don't know why they do it! Only they know and we are crazy asking why because they're not going to tell


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Perhaps we should try it? 😉


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Perhaps we should try it? 😉


I probably did in my early days, I'm sure my mum would say i did things out of the blue for no reason at all and pretty crazy too. 
Not a doodle dash but I know I did a similar dash around my garden on my 16th birthday !!  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I suspect you did... 😉x


----------

